# Surf fishing Vero Beach



## Old man forrest (Jun 9, 2009)

I love this web site. It sure is interesting to see all the knowledge and experience people from all over are willing to share.

Any way, as part of a family reunion we have rented a beach front home half way between S/I and Ft Pierce inlet and I have two grand daughters that I would love to introduce to whiting fishing. They are not quite up to fishing the inlets yet so, any information on what's happening in the surf this time of year would be helpful?

Are the snook schooling along the beaches now before entering the inlets for spawning?

A friend of mine showed me several pictures last week that made me spill my coffee. Two friends of his hired a guide for a half day of fly fishing S/I. They were casting crabs when the caught three reds that went 22 29 and 31lbs. Wow! That is a mind blower for this side of the state.

Then I went found S/I fishing web site and scrolled the pictures. You guys really have some big snook and reds on that side of the state. You are most fortunate.


----------

